

How We Were Traced On Silk Road's Black Market - austengary
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/09/05/follow-the-bitcoins-how-we-got-busted-buying-drugs-on-silk-roads-black-market/

======
staticfish
What a bullshit headline. Fuck you Forbes.

------
eruditely
The main part is here

"Despite what Meiklejohn was able to prove about Bitcoin’s traceability, the
experiment also shows the limits of tracing those underground transactions.
Once our bitcoins had been mixed up with other users’ bitcoins in the Silk
Road’s 40 bitcoin account, it became impossible to track them further. So even
though Meiklejohn could show that we had deposited bitcoins into a Silk Road
account, she couldn’t see that those bitcoins were later paid to a drug
dealer"

